# replacement for di-methox 40%



## poorboys (May 8, 2011)

okay, since roll and i have pushed the di-methox 40%, everyone is out of stock lol so now i can't get my hands on any, i do have a 1/2 gallon of that ucky stuff corid that i could use instead, so my question is do i supplement iron injections with that or is it viteman b complex????? i know the corid pulls one of those out of their system but can't remember which one.  any one with suggestions?? thanks


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 8, 2011)

Corid is a Thiamine inhibitor, so you'd want to give B if you had to use it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 8, 2011)

I've used only Corid for 15 years, and purchased my furst bottle of Vit B about a month ago. Corid is not the bad drug  everyone makes it out, and around here it is what everyone uses.


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2011)

What the heck is with everything going on an indefinite back order lately??  I just sent another member some copasure capsules because they are on back order everywhere.  :/


----------



## poorboys (May 8, 2011)

thanks smithurmond, how much vit b during the 5 day treatment, just once or everday i use the corid, ??? sorry 20kidsonhill, I just never had any luck with it,. as far as a preventive that is. if you use the di-methox 12.5% how do you use that????


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 9, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> thanks smithurmond, how much vit b during the 5 day treatment, just once or everday i use the corid, ??? sorry 20kidsonhill, I just never had any luck with it,. as far as a preventive that is. if you use the di-methox 12.5% how do you use that????


We use corid in the water source and if we use di-methox we drench the kids orally, at the rate of 1cc per 10lbs for 5 days, 

I beleive the recommended dose on here for scouring kid is 1cc per 5 lbs the first day and then 1cc per 10 lbs the remaining days of the treatment.  

We use Corid at the rate of 2 oz per 5 gallons drinking water, for the first couple of days then I cut back to 1 oz per 5gallons for the remainder of the treatment for a total of 5 to 7 days.  If I have a couple kids that are looking like that aren't growing the best, I will also give them 3cc orally, during the treatment cycle of putting it in the water.

If there is too much green pasture, which there is right now, I switch to sulfa-dimeth and under go the daunting  task of treating each kid by hand for 5 days.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 9, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> What the heck is with everything going on an indefinite back order lately??  I just sent another member some copasure capsules because they are on back order everywhere.  :/


Hmmmm: 
I havn't been having the same problems you all have been having, I ordered copasure not that long ago, got a 2nd bottle of vitamin B from the feed store, saw corid and sulfa-dimethoxine in the feed store on Saturday, the sulfa was way cheaper and we are talking about not using the corid and switching to the sulfa to save money. 100 per gallon for Corid and if I remember correctly 36 per gallon for sulfa-,


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 9, 2011)

I've never used it, so I don't know about dosages.  Sorry!


----------



## helmstead (May 9, 2011)

*Do not supplement with B complex or Thiamine when using CoRid!*

If you do, you're completely nullifying the whole action of the CoRid, which inhibits Thiamine in order to kill the protozoan.

I've used CoRid for several years as a part of my cocci treatment protocol at VERY high doses and it has never led to polio.

You can purchase the DiMethox powder and mix it with 1 1/2 cups of water to substitute the 40% solution until it becomes available again.


----------



## Roll farms (May 9, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> *You can purchase the DiMethox powder and mix it with 1 1/2 cups of water to substitute the 40% solution until it becomes available again.*


*


You should keep the DiMethox solution made w/ the powder in the fridge to keep it fresh longer.  
If you only have a few goats, you can mix half the powder w/ 3/4 c water and stick the rest of the powder in the freezer for future use.*


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 9, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> *Do not supplement with B complex or Thiamine when using CoRid!*
> 
> If you do, you're completely nullifying the whole action of the CoRid, which inhibits Thiamine in order to kill the protozoan.
> 
> ...


That's interesting!  I had no idea, I've never used it.  I was thinking the thiamine issue was just a side effect.  Interesting.


----------



## Roll farms (May 9, 2011)

I've read of cases of goat polio where people used Corid long-term (one lady added it to the water daily all summer for cocci prevention).  

I've never heard of it being a problem w/ occasional use.

I don't use it b/c DiMethox works for us...and I won't lie, the words 
"thiamine inhibitor" freak me out, whether it really effects them adversely or not....BUT...if I ever get to a place where DiMethox or SMZ don't work for us anymore, it's good to know it's out there and since I haven't used it, it should work.


----------



## poorboys (May 18, 2011)

how many goats will the packet of di=methox treat, the powder??? i have 8 to treat in the next week and 4 more and the end of month. if it doesnt treat that many, seems to me it's not worth the money for just one packet. hope that di-methox 40% comes thru!!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 18, 2011)

Um...I usually use 2-3 packets per summer, depending on when it first gets warm / how many kids I'm treating...6-8 generally.  

I get several treatments out of 1 packet....but keep it in the fridge!


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2011)

You could theoretically use the 12.5%...

The 40% is listed to have Each ml contains 400 mg sulfadimethoxine

And the 12.5% is listed to have EACH FLUID OUNCE CONTAINS 3.75G SULFADIMETHOXINE 

(3.75 g = 3750 mg and 1 fl oz(US) = 29.5735 ml and 126.8 mg = 1 ml)

So if you're using the 12.5% Solution then you need:
3.15 ml to equal 1 ml of the 40%


Ok, here's the dosage:

When using the 12.5%
3.15 ml per 5# of goat day 1
3.15 ml per 10# of goat days 2-5


----------



## poorboys (May 18, 2011)

THANKS TO BOTH OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!!! I USED CORID ON MY LAST 4 LAST WEEK BEFORE I GOT THE DI-METHOX POWDER, EVERYONES EYES LOOK OKAY, SO CROSSING MY FINGERS THAT WE DON'T GET IT IN THE HERD, SO MUCH RAIN THIS SPRING!!!!


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> THANKS TO BOTH OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!!! I USED CORID ON MY LAST 4 LAST WEEK BEFORE I GOT THE DI-METHOX POWDER, EVERYONES EYES LOOK OKAY, SO CROSSING MY FINGERS THAT WE DON'T GET IT IN THE HERD, SO MUCH RAIN THIS SPRING!!!!


  Crossing my fingers for you.  I just had to deal with it...not fun.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 24, 2012)

Reviving this thread.   

I have a packet of the Di-Methox powder.  I just wanted to clarify the recipe.  If I mix half of the packet with 3/4 cup water that would make it similar to the 40% solution??  Then I would use the dosage for 40% right??  I want to do the preventative on my 4 week old and on a 3 month old.   The 3 month old received a round of treatment when she was 3 weeks old at her old home.   It is ok to give the 3 month old another round right??  I figured I might as well, if I have to mix a batch for the 4 week old.


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2012)

helmstead said:
			
		

> *Do not supplement with B complex or Thiamine when using CoRid!*
> 
> If you do, you're completely nullifying the whole action of the CoRid, which inhibits Thiamine in order to kill the protozoan.


CORID does not "inhibit" Thiamine, it mimics Thiamine (B1).



			
				http://www.corid.com/corid_products.html said:
			
		

> Structurally, CORID mimics thiamin (Vitamin B1) which is required by coccidia for normal growth and reproduction. When coccidia ingest CORID, they experience thiamin deficiency and starve from malnutrition. CORID has been experimentally administered at many times the recommended dosage and duration with no signs of toxicity.


Chris


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmmmmm....

Some researchers say it IS a thiamine antagonist and has been linked to "goat polio" while others, and CoRid, say it basically looks like, acts, like, smells like thiamine but isn't so when they coccidia eat it, they die off as a result of not consuming the real deal.  What is up with that?  I use Dimethox so not like I have much to contribute personally but it is interesting.


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Reviving this thread.
> 
> I have a packet of the Di-Methox powder.  I just wanted to clarify the recipe.  If I mix half of the packet with 3/4 cup water that would make it similar to the 40% solution??  Then I would use the dosage for 40% right??  I want to do the preventative on my 4 week old and on a 3 month old.   The 3 month old received a round of treatment when she was 3 weeks old at her old home.   It is ok to give the 3 month old another round right??  I figured I might as well, if I have to mix a batch for the 4 week old.


Di-Methox Powder (add entire packet to 8 ounces of water in a soda bottle with a lid and shake it)


----------

